# Cymbalta and Pregnancy



## sunny41 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, I am so frustrated, I just don't know who to turn to. I thought maybe someone on this forum might have had a similar situation to mine. I have been researching and asking my doctors and no one can give me a straight answer.

I am 41 and had a positive home pregnancy test. If I am pregnant I would be 3 weeks along. For the past three years I have been on Cymbalta for treatment of depression. I just don't know if it is safe for me to take the Cymbalta while I am pregnant and I also know that stopping Cymbalta is a difficult and painful experience with lots of strong side effects.

First I looked on the Cymbalta literature, it says contact your doctor if you become pregnant... Cymbalta is not recommended during the last three months of pregnancy or breastfeeding. Then I called my pharmacist to ask what to do, he told me it is not recommended during pregnancy but I should call my doctor. I called my doctor and he actually told me he didn't know and I should call my ob/gyn. This makes me so angry to hear from a doctor, if you don't know something, find out! I am relying on you for good advice. That is why we pay you!

Anyway, my ob/gyn said they won't see me til the 6-8 week point. So I am so confused as to what to do. I have continued to take this cymbalta because if I don't I feel nauseous and strong headaches. I told my "doctor" that I want to come off of this drug but I know that means he will just decrease the dosage over time. I am so worried that everytime I take it now, I am hurting the baby or doing harm to its development.

Does anyone have personal experience with depression and cymbalta during pregnancy? I would appreciate any information as I am feeling very confused and scared. Thank you!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Cymbalta is a category C drug... it has been shown to cause problems in rabbits, but there has been no definite link to humans (if there was an undoubted connection, it would be category D or X)

Most doctors are okay with women still using category C drugs IF the benefits outweigh the risks.

In your case, with depression, that very much could be so.

If your OB will not see you until 6-8 weeks and did not outright tell you to stop taking it (which of course would be bad to do!) then what I would do myself is continue to take it until I talk to my OB.


----------



## Rose-up (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't have any first-hand experience, but noticed a thread in the May ddc that was discussing use of antidepressants during pregnancy and thought perhaps the info there would be useful to you: link

Congratulations on your pregnancy, and I hope you are able to find the answers you are looking for.


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

I have no personal experience with Cymbalta or other SNRIs, but I have both taken and quit an SSRI while pregnant. The issue with SSRIs (and I'm assuming SNRIs) is that they can cause respiratory problems in the newborn if taken during the *third trimester*, so you definitely have time to sort this out and odds are that everything will be perfectly FINE if you wait until after your 6-8 week OBGYN appointment to make a decision.

Depending on the specific issues associated with Cymbalta you may want to wean off of it either completely or while transitioning onto another antidepressant that it safer to use in the third trimester and/or more breastfeeding friendly. Most of the issues with (most) antidepressant use during the third trimester are that they cause non-permanent, non-fatal problems in some babies... so depending on your psychiatric history and other maternal risk factors the benefits may outweigh the risks to continue on some form of psychiatric medication while pregnant.

The issue which would be huge for me, personally, is finding a medication (or alternative to medication) which you can tolerate and that is safe for breastfeeding; not being able to breastfeed on a medication would be a total deal breaker. The good news is that there are many SSRIs that are safe to use while breastfeeding. I would cross-post over on the breastfeeding forum and/or check out a copy of _Medications and Mother's Milk_ by Thomas Hale.

Only you and your doctor can decide if going medication-free is a viable option for you. I have a diagnosis of bipolar 2 and theoretically shouldn't be able to maintain a high level of functionality without psychiatric medication(s), but I have now for over 3 years. Two things that have really helped me are investing in a good "blue light" box and practicing relatively strict social rhythm therapy when things get tough. Ellen Frank has written a fairly helpful book on the subject which my former psychologist recommended to me; it's worth checking out even if you plan on remaining on an antidepressant. (FYI: The book is written in reference to bipolar disorder, but the theory was developed to treat unipolar depression.)


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

FYI..

According to Hale's 2008 Medications and Mother's Milk, Cymbalta is rated as an L3 (moderately safe), which is what the rating typically is when there haven't been many studies in nursing moms. He mentions some caution is recommended, as there was one study done in which moms experienced a lowered milk supply.


----------



## sunny41 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice and information. I really appreciate hearing from you all. This forum is a wonderful thing and it is helpful to hear advice from other women! Already something free has helped me more than anything my "doctor" has told me for a large fee.

I have decided to go off the cymbalta slowly... 30 mg per day for 10 days then stop. I am also now looking for a new doctor one who is familiar with natural ways of dealing with depression... therapy and maybe some sort of exercise and meditation.... acupuncture?

I don't want to be on the cymbalta during the last three months or breastfeeding. It may get tough but I am committed to it and will seek the help I need to get through it naturally. Having my first baby five years ago really made me aware of how strong and powerful our bodies are if we let them do their thing naturally.

Thank you all for your advice and I wish you happy pregnancies and healthy babies.


----------



## Partaria (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Sunny,

We're absolutely in the same boat. I was on 60 mg of Cymbalta and when I discovered I was pregnant, I decided to begin tapering off.

My doctor told me that I could stay on the drug because there was really no research one way or the other to prove it was unsafe. I decided to go ahead and go off, even though I know other moms have taken it through their pregnancies and been just fine. It's a personal choice for sure.

I'm down to 40 mg a day right now. I do have headaches, there was some dizziness. Though honestly, who the heck knows if those were from Cymbalta or from just being in my first trimester. I do have to say, that once my doc put me on those mega horse-pill sized prenatal vitamins, the dizziness disappeared.

I think that really good nutrition, a light lamp (like someone else mentioned), and solid exercise (not too crazy, but just walking a little each day) is a big help in tapering off.

It might sound odd, but in some weird ways, I feel like this was a good time to go off Cymbalta. Whenever I feel sick I never worry, "oh is this my brain going nuts because I'm weaning off Cymbalta? Did I make the wrong choice?" Instead I just think, oh god, here comes the pregnancy headaches, headrushes, and pukey feeling. I feel like it's reduced my self-generated anxiety about going off the drug, if that makes sense.

Sometimes when I was on 60 mg, I would miss a dose here and there (forgetfulness). But I would always remember to take it again when I got brain zaps. You might've had those. It's that feeling when your brain feels like it just got a weird electroshock. Not really dizziness, just time slowing for a few seconds then lurching back into rhythm. I have definitely not gotten those at all during the weaning off, so at least that's good.

Hope you are feeling well. Are you on 30 now? Let us know how this progresses. We can compare notes as we go through it.


----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

I was curious to see if anything had changed between the 2008 and 2010 Hale's _Medications and Mothers' Milk_, so I checked my book that was sitting on the counter after a helping call. FWIW, it is still categorized as C class for pregnancy and L3 for nursing.

Good luck and I hope you find some peace of mind soon!


----------



## sunny41 (Sep 24, 2010)

Partaria,
I just picked up my prescription for 10 30 mg pills. So today is my first day with the reduced dosage. I completely understand what you wrote about it actually being a good time to come off the drug. If I was alone and pregnant it wouldn't be such an easy decision for me to come off this cymbalta. I know that my depression has been bad in the past and really affected me and therefore those around me. This time I feel lucky to have lots of family support and people nearby to help keep an eye on me.

I am expecting this weaning off of cymbalta to be difficult but I am determined to cope with it through deep breathing and exercise. I also am looking into a light lamp as you and another had mentioned.

I would like to keep in contact while weaning off together. I think it could be helpful to us both.

Today I am hopeful and excited. How are you?

Take Care


----------



## Partaria (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Sunny,

Yes, let's definitely stay in touch! It's good to have a buddy when you're going through this.

Yesterday I was feeling so down. I was crying a lot, just feeling so sick and so yucky. It's difficult because as much as we (DH and I) want this baby, I just didn't know I was going to feel so freakin' awful for the first trimester. Sometimes I find myself wishing I wasn't having a baby, then I feel this awful guilt for having that thought. All of that can of course, trigger some pretty deep depression plunges. It's hard. I feel sometimes like I'm walking the edge of a cliff.

But the good news is that DH dressed me in a jacket, helped me put on shoes, and hauled me outside for a quick walk with our dog. That turned into a 30 walk around the neighborhood, and as we walked I felt better and better.

The physical symptoms of withdrawal w/Cymbalta seem to be ok. No brain zaps. A little dizziness, but it's not so bad. I'm just so watchful of myself for any kind of emotional plunge. But I'm trying hard not to focus on my fear of that so much that I sort of make a self-fulfilling prophecy. If I find myself falling into a spiral, I will deal with that when and if it happens. But if it's not happening right this moment, I try to push it out of my mind.

How are you feeling, sunny? Deep breathing is a great idea. Are there any yoga or meditation classes near you that you might join?


----------



## EnchantedMamma (May 19, 2008)

*rparker* can I ask what lamp you use/recommend?

I am looking into this as a an option for ongoing, as yet undiagnosed fatigue.

Thanks!


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

I was advised that the benefits outweighed the risks and took it all through my pregnancy and nursing. My baby had no withdrawal effects and now a perfectly little happy guy at 9 months.

The best thing is I avoided PPD this time around. I made the mistake of stopping my anti-d first time around and suffered terribly through my pregnancy and had terrible PPD. That certainly wasn't good for my little one.

Anyway, I was advised by two high risk OBs to stay on it and I am glad I did.

Good luck!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I also took cymbalta during pregnancy and breastfeeding. There were no problems. It was definately better for me to have depression treated than not treated. I had severed PPD after my first and second. I stoped effexor while pregnant with my first, and took nothing with my second. If you are on it, please do not stop! Most of the info we have on cymbalta during pregnancy is based on its sister drug effexor, which showed a slightly lower birthweight (mine weighed in at almost 10lbs and was the largest of my three) and withdrawl. Withdrawl is even less likely if you are bf. Also, cymbalta is a rather large molecule and may not pass well through the placenta to the baby.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

This could be purely coincidental, but my first when I wasn't on meds was born almost a month early, had reflux, and is now a very sensitive, often stressed child. My second was born full term, has no reflux, and is the most laid back happy baby you'll ever meet. I have to wonder if the stress I went through with my first pregnancy might have caused me to have my first early and lead to the other problems.

Probably coincidence, but perhaps not.


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnchantedMamma* 
*rparker* can I ask what lamp you use/recommend?

I am looking into this as a an option for ongoing, as yet undiagnosed fatigue.

Thanks!

I have the goLite P1 by Apollo Health which I bought at least five years ago. It looks like the company has been bought by Phillips. I think this is the closest thing on the market to the product I own (and probably a lot nicer):

http://www.usa.philips.com/c/light-t...hf3332_60/prd/


----------



## sunny41 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello Partaria,
How's it going? I am happy to hear that you have some good support, that is so important. If it helps any, when I was pregnant with my daughter, I was so sick the first trimester. Nausea and hunger at the same time. I lost a lot of weight and could barely eat anything. And this was without going off of any prescriptions.

Then one day after the first three months... bam! I felt great. No more sickness the rest of the pregnancy. So hang in there, you will get better and more than likely will not feel so bad for the whole pregnancy.

I am doing pretty good with coming off Cymbalta. I am on day 7 of the reduced dosage, then in 3 days go off it completely. I have had headaches, strange dreams, flashes of light in my head, extreme tiredness and a bit of nausea. But really I have tried to keep busy and also got enough sleep with an occasional afternoon lie down... if possible.

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Lori Paterson (Aug 17, 2011)

hello yes i want to know the same thing as iv just been put on Cymbalta after being depressed for years and trying others and want to know if its safe aqs im not on the pill atm (i will asap) and pregnancy could happen,i adore babies always have and cant wait to have another but im not ready yet and wouldnt want to harm my baby.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I was on meds last time for fibromyalgia. Can't remember what type, but I did have to switch before the third trimester. Some antidepressants can theoretically cause high blood pressure in the last trimester, so they prefer to switch if meds are needed. I have found that cod liver oil is more effective for me, but of course the efficacy would vary depending on your body chemistry.


----------



## KacieM (Sep 29, 2011)

SWITCH to Prozac!!! Prozac is the only drug they have done intense studies on without harmful side effects to the baby! That is the easiest way to ease off of Cymbalta as well. It may not be AS effective but it is MUCH safer for your baby and it also allows treatment and relief for you. I have been in your shoes and done much research. Please call your doctor immediately to switch to Prozac.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

haven't read all the responses.

my friend, who is an OB/GYN nurse, has been taking cymbalta for years. she recently decided to TTC so she has weaned herself off of it. from her knowledge and experience, she is not convinced it's safe.

i had taken zoloft off and on for years for depression but weaned myself off after I got pregnant. I miscarried that pg the exact same week that I had myself full weaned off the zoloft. I did not go back on it because I wanted to get pg again. I did and now have a 2 month old baby. I will not consider going back on any antidepressants until after my baby has stopped breastfeeding, which means most likely 2-3 years.

the fact is that no matter how much a doctor may say something is safe, there really is no way they can know for sure because they don't do scientific trials or studies of pharmaceuticals on pregnant women. they can only use data after the fact to see if any problems show up. I don't want to take that risk so I don't take any meds during pg unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## justscrapping (Oct 11, 2011)

Help, i'm 42 8 days pregnant, stopped taking the cymbalta - i'm on 60mg of cymbalta last 3 years for severe recurrent depressive disorder, fibromyalgia and anxiety. I noticed this hasn't been updated in a while so how did the pregnancies turn out? HELP?????


----------



## pregnantx3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I started taking Cymbalta 60mg in between my first and second child and it changed my life...Wellbutrin didn't work, Lexapro didn't work... the fact that Cymbalta made me feel "balanced and yet able to cry when need be, etc..." made me realize that YES, something wasn't firing off right in my brain. And Cymbalta helped.

When I discovered I was pregnant with my second, I had fears of remaining on Cymbalta, but also had fears because I knew it was a class 3 drug and wouldn't know how it would affect the baby. My doc reassured me that it was probably okay to take the first trimester. During my second trimester, he advised that I switch back to Wellbutrin (which I had taken years before) because it was safer.. well, I ended up on the psych ward for 4 days. Yes, this was an extreme situation, but I absolutely believe it's because I was not being tapered off VERY slowly...and because my OBGYN was not monitoring my being tapered off. All the scary advisory labels on all antidepressants became true! I was clueless, as was my OBGYN, as to what could really happen with suicidal thoughts and regulating antidepressant doses.

After that, my OB (and psychiatrist at this point) put me BACK on Cymbalta 60mg through the remainder of the pregnancy. In my case, the risks to the mother of being taken OFF were outweighing possible side effects to the baby. My OB did advise me that the baby would most certainly be more prone to cholic and fussiness since I was back on cymbalta.

He was born perfect and healthy 2 days before his due date. 7lbs, 10oz...no cholic, slept through the night at 6 weeks. He's now almost 3 and the most intelligent little man ever. I did decide not to breastfeed on cymbalta, because I knew that "choosing" to put cymbalta into his system AFTER delivery was different than having to be on it pregnant. I've had friends say this was selfish, that my antibodies and breastmilk would have outweighed the risks of cymbalta in his system, but it was a personal choice. He did fine on formula.

I'm now pregnant with our third, and have been on Cymbalta 60 the entire time. I hope there are no side effects with this little one once she's here, but I can say that in my case, the benefits of being on it pregnant (and not carrying out suicide) would probably outweigh shortterm cholic, and possibly other side effects if they come our way.

Some would say it's selfish to take any kind of medication pregnant, but I really believe for me, it was absolutely necessary. One of my best friends won't even pop a tylenol pregnant, and I totally respect her for it! I can't say if you stay on Cymbalta you'll have a perfect baby by any means, just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## coopersforever (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your story! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!


----------



## non1987 (Jan 4, 2012)

I too am currently on cymbalta 60 mg a day and welbutrin 150 mg a day. I want to get pregnant but have great fears. I tried to wean off cymbalta a year ago and it did not go well. I was almost psychotic. However, I have hope hearing your story about having a baby on cymbalta. I hope you are feeling well and I would like to stay in touch.


----------



## johnswife1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi ladies. Not pregnant yet but wanted to say a heartfelt "thank you" to those who posted about being on Cymbalta and having a normal, healthy baby. We've had to miscarriages already and a 3rd is unthinkable. I've tried unsuccessfully to come off of 60 mg of Cymbalta and 2 mg Clonazepam on several different occasions and I was a literal "basket case" even with a doctor's supervision. I would do NOTHING to harm a child but I know that in my case being on the meds are safer than being off.


----------



## jhankins (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello, I was just reading your post and I currently am experiencing the same exact issues you delt with. My question to you is did you continue cymbalta and if so how was your child? I appreciate your help cause I just don't know what to do.

Thank you


----------



## jennifermuniz (Jan 31, 2012)

My son is currently 2.5 I took 60 mg daily of cymbalta my entire pregnancy.He was born on time via c section. He is beyond perfect.Literally from day one he was super baby very aware and strong.He did everything way ahead walking, talking, understanding, his gross motor has always been very advanced and Im well aware of my bias but he is also extremly inteligent and especially problem solving.Additionally he is huge, very tall and very built. He is also extremly extremly active which probably contributes to his muscle definition. Now the other thing is he has always had a bit of toddler tummy or a big ol' belly but over all is slim, muscular and tall. the toddler tummy had docs thinking he was gonna be like 12lbs at birth but he was 7lbs 12 oz. He had an issue with milk and soy early on and I could not breastfeed due to medical issues I had during/after his birth but his health overall is also perfect he's 2.5 and he has never had an illness, minor fevers occasionally with teething but never a cold or ear infection yet (knock wood!!)

Im sure cymbalta had no negative effects on my son and sometime we had jokingly said the combination of constant pizza consumption (often the only thing that I could keep down )and cymbalta created somewhat a superbaby.

Im still on cymbalta for fibromyalgia so I probably will be on it my next pregnancy too but Im still very afraid cause you just never know.


----------



## lilredshorty (Mar 19, 2012)

Sunny,

Hi, I am currently a day I believe away from 7 weeks. When we first found out that I am pregnant the pharmacy told me to get off of all of my meds including Cymbalta. I WAS taking Ativan .5mg twice a day for my anxiety. I know that the Ativan is bad so I did quit taking that but for about a week being off of both I wasnt sure which one I was w/d from. Then I remembered my pharmacist had told me the Ativan w/d should not be bad considering I was on the lowest dose. I was having the weird brain zaps which scared me and then finally went to my OB. When I told her how bad my anxiety and panic attacks had been she advised to stay on the Cymbalta. Right away I felt better. So, I take 60mg 2xd and it really really helps with the anxiety. When I was first put on it I was only taking 1 60mg a day and the funny thing is that it was prescribed originally by my pain doctor as I have a horrible back. Anyway, my OB does not seem worried and the last time we went in I was right about 6 wks, we heard the heartbeat!!!! She also said everything looks perfect and I am doing a great job. So like others have said if the benefits outweigh the risk you may need to just stay on it. The w/d's are horrible!!!!!! Good luck and please keep in touch if you like.


----------



## Strawbs (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I weaned off Cymbalta so I could have my third child. However I relapsed at 6wks. The doctors put me on zoloft for 11 days which was a total nightmare. Made my anxiety soooo much worse. I have been put back on Cymbalta. Its not quite 2 weeks yet so I am still feeling lousy but I can see a slight improvement.

I am now 10 weeks and terrified of getting Post Natal Depression. I am terrified of feeling again how I did the last 2 weeks as I was in a REALLY bad place.

My question is: Those of you who took cymbalta through pregnancy, did you get PND?

I appreciate your time, thanks


----------



## Strawbs (May 6, 2012)

Hi again,

Just adding to the post above..... those of you who took cymbalta through pregnancy, how are your babies? Have they reached all the normal developmental milestones?

I'm terrified of causing any problems for my baby. Any and as much advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## mrsfesta (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am 4 months pregnant and was on Cymbalta for over a year now. I spoke to my Dr. when I found out I was pregnant and we decided to wean me off of the drug slowly. I was on 60mg a day before the pregnancy. He then put me on 40mg for a week, then 20mg for two weeks, then 20mg every other day for another like 2 weeks. I've been having depression/anxiety symptoms recently and I'm unsure what I should do. I'm looking into taking another drug or trying to tough it out. I was doing really well on the Cymbalta so I'm very upset that I'm back to this awful place. Its weird that your Dr. dosent' know the issues with the drug and preganacy. I would seek out a new Dr. if I were you. I read alot online about the drugs you can take during pregnancy, some other like Prozac and Zoloft are safer.

Hope this helps

Cristina, NJ


----------



## mrsfesta (May 9, 2012)

It's so good to hear about someone like me. I weaned off the Cymbalta but now again have the anxiety/depression. I may have to consider getting back on but I'm so scared for birth defects. This is my second child with my first I did not have anxiety only depression so I weaned off Prozac before I was even pregnant to this was a non issue for me then. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pregnantx3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just as an update on my post a few months back...I had my third child (second pregnancy on Cymbalta) in early January. She's now 4 months old and absolutely perfect. Hitting every milestone perfect, started rolling over at 3 months (early) smiling, cooing, only cries when she's wet or hungry, etc... She's great. My son, who is 3 and a half, was my first "Cymbalta" pregnancy and he's tall for his age, sociable, absolutely great. Has hit all milestones early. Knows all his abc's, colors, etc...

So again, my experience has been great with Cymbalta and pregnancies.

I will throw in one caveat...after this third pregnancy, I was walking through SEVERE post partum depression (even while still on Cymbalta 60mg). Some women in my life encouraged me to go talk to someone. I did and was completely honest with her (even explaining how I felt GUILTY about being so down, since I had an almost perfect baby). She put me on a low dose (2mg) of ABILIFY added to my cymbalta. Within one week, my depression was lifted. I do not plan on being on abilify long (I've heard it has strange side effects long-term, and it messes with your blood sugar) but it has tremendously helped my PPD. I am also not breastfeeding, so meds were an option for me. I have a friend who had a terrible response to abilify, but it has worked for me.

Talk to someone and your doctor about what's best for you and baby, that's what matters most.


----------



## Strawbs (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for your updat Pregnantx3. I'm so glad you have another beautiful healthy bub. I'm 10 weeks pregnant at the moment & have been put back on Cymbalta (only 2wks) after a horrific 11days on Zoloft. I am soooo anxious about harming my baby, so much so that I have found myself wondering if I should continue with this pregnancy! Now this is something I have wanted for a long time, I weaned off Cymbalta over 4 months so I could do it med free but it hasn't worked out that way. I need to be on meds & after my dilemma with the Zoloft I cannot risk changing meds again. So again thank you for sharing your story it really gives me hope.
I'm in Australia, where are you from?
Did you get PPD after your 2nd when on Cymbalta?
I'm terrified of getting PPD as I am struggling to get out of that dark whole at the moment. I also worry hat I will be constantly looking for signs of damage in my child once it's here. I have 2 other children bu was med free for both pregnancies.
I really don't know what to do & I know being only week 2 back on my meds I don't have a completely clear head yet.
Any advice would be great, thanks


----------



## alicewyf (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been wanting to post here for a while. I was on Cymbalta when I unexpectedly got pregnant and I totally was not ready at that point to wean off of it. I ended up staying at 60mg until about 24-26 (when I felt more mentally stable) weeks, then weaning slowly down from 60mg to 30mg, then to 20mg, then completely off. I did have withdrawal symptoms from 60 to 30, no withdrawal symptoms whatsoever from 30 to 20, and then had them again when I stopped taking it entirely. They lasted about two weeks after my last dose and I still get episodes of the "brain spinnies" occasionally, almost a month after getting off of it completely. I am 35 weeks today.

I've been diagnosed with GAD and OCD. So that's what I'm dealing with naturally (mainly with good diet and lots of EPA supplements, and Rescue Remedy) at this point. So far I've been encouragingly fine, though I do have a lot of trouble sleeping due to racing thoughts. Luckily I haven't had any anxiety attacks or irrational thoughts or worries, so I consider myself a success so far! I got off of the drug to avoid withdrawal symptoms in my baby when he's born and I am open to getting back on another psych med postpartum if necessary. I did breastfeed my daughter for 25 months and she never had formula, so giving that a good attempt is extremely important to me. So hopefully I'll be able to try a drug safer for breastfeeding if I feel I need it. I encourage you mothers who are at risk for PPD to do some research regarding progesterone supplementation for treating PPD. Here is a good website on the subject:

http://www.naprotechnology.com/depression.htm

I am extremely lucky that my OB is trained in this methodology and that this will be my first line of defense against PPD should it rear its ugly head! It is nice to know I won't immediately be going back on the psych meds, but that we'll be trying this first. 

Glad to read about normal babies following a Cymbalta pregnancy.  I've been a little worried about the risks of autism, especially since I'm having a boy, but I do know that the studies that claim these kinds of side effects were studying SSRIs and not SNRIs. Anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

I am not on cymbalta but a similar med. I tried to wean off with my first but the withdrawls mixed with pregnancy hormones sent me into a tailspin for almost all second trimester. i ended up having to go back on my original dose. I called motherrisk.org out of canada and got so much great info. ds was born with no issues. At 6 he is very normal.

I was able to go down a dose with my dd but no more then that. No issues with her either. Sometimes the benefits outweigh the risk....it is a very hard decision.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nikki Hayes (Aug 13, 2012)

Www.cymbaltapregnancyregistry.com

I found this researching. Thought maybe those of you who have had babies while on cymbalta and those who are now pregnant could check it out. It sounds like it's a why for Eli Lily to research the effects so they know more about it.

Thank you to all who posted! It helped greatly. Now I have more information for when and if we have our second and I'm still on cymbalta.

♡♥♡


----------



## Nikki Hayes (Aug 13, 2012)

Www.cymbaltapregnancyregistry.com


----------



## leahcameron (Aug 17, 2012)

I just found out I was pregnant and had only been on Cymbalta for a little over a month. I was taking it for joint pain. My Ob doctor told me to come off of Cymbalta and I have been off for about a week. Let me tell you all something from personal experience. I have lived the last week in H-E-L-L. I feel so sorry for anyone who has had to come off of this drug. And what really ticks me off is that my doctor didn't bother to tell me to expect these withdrawal symptoms It is torture. Besides the fact that I am pregnant and those hormones are crazy enough, I felt like I was going to die. I have a 6 year old and a 4 year old and my husband and I are self employed, so my life is already a struggle. I am either crying or mad at the world and I haven't been able to function. I don't think I should be driving. I feel like I am in a fog or something. It is really hard to describe. I will never go back on any drug, unless it is necessary, but don't get me wrong, I understand for those who need it. You honestly have to do what you think is best. I am just telling everyone of my experience. I honestly didn't think I was going to make it, but it has been almost a week and I am feeling a little better. I hope that each day I continue to get better. Can't wait until I feel back to my oldself again. good luck to anyone who is going through this. .


----------



## Audrie Johnston (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so glad to see people out there like me. I've always had debilitating anxiety and panic attacks. Cymbalta (and Xanax) is the ONLY med that ever worked for me. Now I've been off cymbalta for 4 months and doing great until I was late on my cycle last week. I thought I was ready for a family but the thought that I may b pregnant just totally freaked me out. Begin a 5 day long panic from wake to sleep. It's been the most horrible 5 days. Needless to say I started back on cymbalta but have been trying to evaluate what I'm so scared of. The thought of nausea/vomiting For 3+ months makes me anxious, wt gain makes me anxious, and don't even get me started on fears of labor. I've been trying to pray and trust God more and maybe this isn't the right time but I'm terrified of pregnancy. Panic attacks are such a horrible, hopeless, miserable feeling! There's no relief!


----------



## mrsfesta (May 9, 2012)

I can relate. I'm on my second pregnancy. I was on Cymbalta and loved it. It really helped but I'm now on Zoloft only since I began my pregnancy. my anxiety/deppression is still bad but has been worse. I cant' wait to have the baby so I can go back on my cymbalta. Don't be scared, it is hard but worth it to have a child but also listen to yourself an know you limitations.


----------



## Moon36 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi there I am new on here and really scared. Im 36 and have been suffering from depression for the past 5 years. I have been hospitalized and last year was put on Cymbalta. I am currently on a dose of 120mg for my anxiety and my depression. I just found out 2 days ago that I am pregnant. I am terrified. I wanted to stop cold turkey but one day without the meds and I felt awful. I am scared and I don't know what to do. My OB/GYN was no help because he said go see my psych Dr. Of course my psych Dr. retired and I have been followed by my primary care Dr. who is no help. I need some support here I don't know what to do I want to wean off the meds but I am scared of the withdrawal. I just pray that my baby is ok and there is no damage. I am only 3 weeks along and I know its early but I fear for my little one. Any advice out there???


----------



## jennandwalt (Sep 16, 2012)

Just read your reply to being on cymbalta and on your 3rd pregnancy, curious how your last pregnancy went? I am on cymbalta 60am and about 5 weeks pregnanant. Still researching and considering my options.


----------



## mrsfesta (May 9, 2012)

Definetly dont' stop the Cymbalta cold turkey. It's awful. Find a new Dr. then figure out what you can do. I've read of many people that kept using the Cymbalta for the whole pregnancy or who were weened off and put on something safer like Zoloft. Which is what I did. I was on 60mg of the Cymbalta then weened off slowly and went on Zoloft.


----------



## karabooboo (Sep 16, 2012)

I have Fibro too and TTC soon thru ICI. Pdoc will prob start me on Cymbalta now that Fibro diagnosis is positive. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carolyn W (Oct 23, 2012)

Audrie,

Don't be so hard on yourself. I, too, have suffered panic attacks for over 12 years now. They came on like a freight train and even tough therapy helped, the antidepressents stopped them. When I have them (which I rarely do on the meds), they completely disable me, anxiety, cold sweats, pounding heart, crying and shaking. People who haven't experienced them have no idea. I truly believe there's something in my brain that just does not allow me to process normal stress like others.

I am 42 and have been on Cymbalta for years. I was on Paxil first and both actually work for me. I just found out I am 5 weeks pregnant and the stress of that, even though I'm on the meds, left me anxious, jittery, nauseous, but without any actual attacks. This is a big thing in anyones life, but especially for those of us who don't process stress the same way others do! So don't feel bad that this sent you into a tailspin. It doesn't mean you aren't ready, it means it's a stressful thing to find out and your body is dealing with it the best way that it can!


----------



## Shelley Largen (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello,

I have severe fibromyalgia, dysthymic disorder, and general anxiety disorder. Both my OB and family practitioners felt that I should stay on Cymbalta during pregnancy. They also felt that I should breast feed, as having the antibodies for the baby would be beneficial. I took it all through my pregnancy, and during 4-5 of the 10 months I breast fed. My son is now two and a half years old and we are not sure if he is autistic. He has significant developmental delays and sensory issues and is currently receiving speech, developmental, physical, and occupational therapies, each once a week. We are trying to begin the process of getting him tested for autism, as his therapists feel he most likely has a mild autism.

To anyone who is thinking of taking this medication during pregnancy, I would not recommend it from my experiences - it is a great medication, it helped my fibromyalgia quite a bit. However, I am left with regret and lingering doubt that I was given bad advice - I should not have taken this when I was pregnant. I will always wonder if my son's autism is my fault for taking this medication.

I will also say, if you choose to get off of it, make sure you taper down very slowly over time. The withdrawal side effects are absolutely horrible (made me feel like I was in manic phase of bipolar disorder - which i do not have! - no sleep, racing mind, hyperactivity, flu symptoms etc)

Good luck!


----------



## ERRN84 (Aug 23, 2012)

Keep me updated! [email protected] I would love to hear how it goes. I'm scared to death to pull the trigger!


----------



## brazilian (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you very much for your post. I 'M four years now on cymbalta. I'm 8 bweeks pregnant. Tried to get out of cymbalta but my depression came back again. The doctor said I have to keep taking it! I fell very bad now , felling extremely guilty taking a medication that there is not much proof. Your experience is very helpfull for me. How did you deal with the guilty while pregnant, before knowing everything would be OK?


----------



## zakoh02 (Sep 17, 2008)

I have been on 120 mg. of Cymbalta for Bipolar Disorder for several years, but, with the help of my psychiatrist, am currently tapering due to pregnancy. After week 20, the baby would be at higher risk of Persistant Pulmonary Hypertension and secondary Congestive Heart Failure after delivery. These conditions may be fatal, or may cause severe medical impairment in the child. Although tapering from Cymbalta, as well as the symptoms of depression can be difficult, in consultation with my doctor, we decided that the risks of staying on Cymbalta for me outweigh the benefits.

This is out taper schedule from 120 mg, in case it is helpful for someone else (I am also tapering from other psych meds at the same time): 90mg daily for one week, then 60mg daily for 2 weeks, then 30mg daily for 3 weeks, then cymbalta 20mg daily for 4 weeks, then discontinue. The lower the dosage, the longer you will be on it, and this should help avoid withdrawal symptoms. I was 4 weeks pregnant when I found out, so that schedule would have me weaned still at least a month prior to weak 20. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## emmaglason27 (Nov 28, 2012)

hi, im very interested in your question about whether to use cymbalta during pregnancy? only that i read u wrote this in 2010 therefore by now your baby would be around 1 year old? i am presently pregnant 8.5 weeks and am myself on cymbalta. I wandered if u kept on cymbalta throughout your pregnancy and if u could give me any advice on this siuation? cheers


----------



## basile79 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,
I'm from Australia.
I'm 33 currently pregnant with my 2nd child.
I've been diagnosed with depression n anxiety since I was 18yrs old. I was diagnosed by a psychiatrist and been on meds. Started off with aropax for depressions then after about 4 years was put on low dose of Xanax for my panic n anxiety disorder.
So basically most my life been on meds but changed to a fantastic on a new psych 11 years ago changed to many different meds to get better results.
About 4years ago my husband n I decided to have a child but we/I new b4 hand that it would be best for me n baby to research the medication part. And like the majority of you it was so hard to find someone who knew about meds n depression like a psych but also knew about pregnancy!!
I started with my psych and he only new basic info like GP's do wat category the meds fall in n he didn't know who to recommend me to. I wnt to my gp and she was so helpful n found me a few psychs that work the maternity field.
I set off n met a few but just didn't feel right till I found a professor who is a psych and works only in the pregnancy n post n pre pregnancy . She was also head doc for a mother baby unit that mothers can go to and stay with their babies in a private hospital to help with ppd etc.
Basically spoke to her n she revealed best meds for preg n also saw that there was no option for me to be without meds while pregnant the risks would be to high for me and baby if I was nothing.
So I was consulting with 2psychs and finally after trially all the safe meds finally found one that worked for me it was Luvox
So first pregnancy I was on Luvox (don't remember dosage) n Xanax .5mg
Was recommended the first 3months to limit as much Xanax as possible while babies brain n all important was forming then the last 2 trimesters the Xanax not a problem. Luvox fine first 2 trimesters but last trimester try n lower dose. 3rd trimester came n was on a higher dose then I started n was good for me to go down. I was told that with this med my child would go full term n prob be on low birth weight.
Well he was born day after due date and an average size boy with no issues. He is now 3.5 yrs old and no problems whatsoever!! I breastfeed for 3weeks but decided to stop for my own reasons was told meds weren't an issue passing through milk to baby.
Ok now I'm 32 weeks preg with my 2nd child and came back to see my psych that deals with pregnancy before deciding to fall pregnant n told her I was now on cymbalta cause Luvox stopped helping me once first preg was over n found that being on cymbalta 90mg n Xanax .5mg was helping me.
She said its a fairly new drug so not much information or case studies to tell us much but she weighed up wat I was on in the 1st pregnancy n how high my dose was it was the highest I could possibly go. And comparing it to the low dose of cymbalta I'm on now that the risks would be the same so decided to go ahead with cymbalta at 90mg.
Everything is going well except I'm currently in hospital being monitored cause I had a ctg monitoring scan and stability of baby's heart rate is great so is movements but there is no acceleration of the heart rate, even though baby is moving like crazy it's heart rate won't accelerate. I have had 3 ultrasounds done and anything that may cause that is not showing in scan the baby is well, no loss of blood loss or oxygen loss through placenta or umbilical cord. So my ob has been so confused that's why I'm still in hospital.
He is now assuming it had to be the cymbalta so started lowering it to 60mg n still monitoring.
I just wonder if there is anyone out there that has experienced this at all. I'm getting in contact with my psych tomorrow
To discuss further my ob. To find out if its ok to leave baby in no heart acceleration eventhough the scans show nothing wrong.
Also the reason I came in to hospital was cause I noticed that baby's movements had decreased but once put on those monitors baby was good but it look like that was all more stress related cause baby is moving well now it's just picked up the no acceleration of heart rate.
Our plan of attack before this curveball was with my psych was to See her at 39weeks then drop to 60mg then.
So my other concern is also being on lower dose for a longer period of time as well if there is any long term damage of having a baby with no accelerated heart rates. I'm having more monitoring done in the morning here in Australia but wanted to see if anyone has been through this st all
Sorry about the novel of my life story.
Just want to say for those mums that have to remain on meds don't feel selfish or guilty your looking after the child because if you can't cope and not doing well how is that good for the baby. Also you have women who choose to continue to drink alcohol or smoke which is personal opinion for everyone. My choice (wasn't much of one) was to continue to take a drug that I needed for myself that helps me which in the end helps the child. Also you have to weigh up the risks is it safer for you with or without n please if you can try n get opinions on meds from docs who know more about the meds n get them to consult with your OB (obsetritican )
Thx


----------



## Lorena78 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello,

I know this is an old post, but I was wondering how everything turned out for you and your baby?

I am on the same boat, very frustrated as I cannot get an straight answer from my psychiatrist nor my OB. I am 17 weeks preganant, I have been on Cymbalta for over a year, when I found out I was pregnant they couldnt see me until my 8 weeks, the doctors say that i should wean off it. I have been off for the past 2 weeks but i have been having those weird electroshock on my my brain, fingertipes, tonge....and now my arms get numbed while I sleep!!

I contacted my psychiatrist today and he said i needed to go back to Cymbalta and take it every other day 30 mg, I did take 1 today but I not feeling this is a good decision. 

Any suggestions??

Thank you!!


----------



## Zeelicious (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi I just found out I'm few wks pregnant & have been on Cymbalta 60mg for few months now for my depression & anxiety. I used to take Lexapro 20mg for few years but I didn't feel it was working so my GP switched to Cymbalta & I feel good.
I do get fuzzy (like a floaty slow movement at times) & if I suddenly move quick its like vertigo sensation. Most days I feel super.
Can't see my GP for a week so I asked pharmaceutical lady re safety of Cymbalta during pregnancy & she said it was a category B3 which is too unknown. Not sure what to do but I know I can't stop taking Cymbalta as after 2/3 days I'm over emotional n irritable n can't focus n feel ill with nausea n vertigo.
Enjoyed everyone's info on here.
Hope everyone is smiling


----------



## TammySA (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi.I have been in your position before .My doctors kept me on cybalta for the first 3 months and then moved me onto zoloft for the remainder of my pregnancy and breastfeeding. Cymbalta is one of the newer drugs on the market so they don't really know what the possible risks of taking it while pregnant are .Four years later and I have a perfect 3 year old .If I were you I would slowly lower my cymbalta while simultaneously increasing the dosage of a safer ,older, more well researched drug under the instruction and care of a new better informed pych doc . I know it will be difficult and that you will need to monitor your moods closely but I was on double the recommended highest dose and know its doable with support .I am now pregnant again and have again had to change my meds again - my new doc didn't want me on zoloft - I can give you the name of the new med I am on ( to give to your doc as it's meant to be one of the safest ) but I am not sure if it will have the same name where you live.So basically what I am saying is that if it is possible try to move over to a new drug as soon as possible ( only as fast as you can handle the change without becoming depressed ) but don't stress too much about the possible effects of your usage so far as it is unlikely to have harmed your baby .Ps don't try wellbutrin as a replacement as recent research has linked it to neural tube and heart defects .


----------



## BeckiNY (May 15, 2013)

Omg... 7 weeks pregnant and trying to get off this stinking cymbalta. I hate it!!! Ugh. I am a high risk pregnancy and do not want to have any negative outcomes from cymbalta. I have been researching the amount of time of withdrawal symptoms, and am very discouraged. I went 3 days with out anything ... From a 30 mg dose.... Can't stand it any longer. I just spilled out half of a 30 mg capsule to see how that works. Sorry for the spouting.... Frustrated and saying that I will NEVER be on this medication again. The end. LOL.


----------



## JustJenny (Nov 4, 2006)

*Sunny*- Since you are weaning off- have you ever tried Sam E for depression? It has worked wonders for me and per my Dr. is safe during pregnancy. It is a amino acid and has a lot of other benefits besides mood help. It shouldn't be used for anyone with bipolar or anxiety disorders tho' if that is part of your med history. Here's a link for you: http://altmedicine.about.com/od/treatmentsfromatod/a/SAMe.htm


----------



## Zeelicious (Mar 26, 2013)

Its taken me a while to come back here as I have had a heartbreaking time. At 4wks I ended at emergency with bleeding but follow up tests showed I was still pregnant so happily (yet carefully) I went on with life. At 7weeks they did an ultrasound & my cervix was empty yet I was still pregnant so the panic started about possible ectopic pregnancy. Not long afterwards I started bleeding badly & the excruciating pain that came with it ended me in emergency again. 3 days later I went home with a broken heart. My boyfriend wouldn't talk about it & withdrew from me. He broke it of a week after. Cymbalta is the only thing that kept me sane. I'm still a mother of my 2 boys so I have to keep going.


----------



## grgirl1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am 38 and became pregnant in April. In addition to the cymbalta, I was also taking xanax, ambien, and concerta. THe OB/GYN office told me to stop everything immediately. I did, and nearly had a nervous breakdown. I couldn't sleep, concentrate or even stand up straight. I called my primary care doctor who advised me to back on the cymbalta immediately...she later stated that I could have had a stroke from depriving my body of everything so quickly. I ended up miscarrying and many think it's because of the shock I caused my body. Do not ever quit anything cold turkey - see your doctor to weigh the pros and cons and wean yourself off. Cymbalta is a very dangerous drug to just quit.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

grgirl1 - I totally agree. Going off a drug can have its own risks so you should always do so under your doctor's advice on how to proceed.

To all of you who are pregnant - have you joined your Due Date Club here at Mothering? You can chat with other moms due the same month as you and get mutual support and sharing of experiences through your pregnancies. You'll find the Due Date Clubs here. Just find yours and click Join This Group to have instant access and posting privileges: http://www.mothering.com/community/groups/tagged/tag/2013-due-date-clubs


----------



## Jamie979 (Sep 24, 2013)

I was recommended to take Cymbalta again at the end of my pregnancy by both my psychologist and my obgyn. I wish I had never touched it and listened to them because when my daughter was born she had colic severely. She would cry 18 hours a day. That's not the worst of it. Now that my daughter is two, she's been diagnosed with autism. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Charmedseed (Nov 22, 2013)

This thread is so helpful! I'm just starting Cymbalta (from Celexa) and feeling much better already, but I want to get pregnant soon and there's no end to the psych meds in the near future (I've been on some kind of SSRI for about 5 years). When I expressed concern to my OB, she said that taking care of mama was the first thing... What a relief!

I'm happy to hear all the comforting stories, though I empathize with those who have or are struggling. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## kwick722 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have read almost this entire thread from start to finish--which I don't think I've ever done before! I am newly pregnant with my second child and weaning off cymbalta. It has been really difficult, but I feel comforted by a community of women with similar experience--albeit a virtual community. I forgot how lonely and worrisome the first few weeks of pregnancy can be!


----------



## denisegrace (Jan 3, 2014)

I also just read this entire thread and wished that I had stumbled across it during my first pregnancy! I was on 30mg of Cymbalta during my first and breast fed for 12 months. My daughter is now 2 years old and so far has been very healthy, has been in 100% of growth her entire life, and reaches milestones early. I do hope there are no surprises around the corner.

I am now 28 weeks with my 2nd and have been on 60 mg of Cymbalta the entire pregnancy. I started out on Lamotrigne and Ablify as well, but have been able to wean myself off those drugs earlier in my pregnancy. I just picked up my prescription for Cymbalta and they started putting a label on the bottle that says "use in 3rd trimester could cause health problems"! This freaked me out even though I have experience with my first pregnancy. I am now on day 2 of no drugs. I didn't realize during my first pregnancy what class C meant, now that I have done my research I don't want to subject my 2nd child to the drug. My first could have been an exception and my second could be effected by the drug, so that is why I am going to try and stay off of it through the rest of my pregnancy and during breast feeding. I am worried about my depression coming back and for PMD. I appreciate hearing others experiences and stories on this forum!


----------



## FurrMomma (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am almost 5 weeks. I've weaned off everything except 60 mg cymbalta. I've been on it for over 6 years. I've tried multiple times to wean off but wound up having massive breakdowns each time. I know these posts are old but I would sincerely appreciate any updates from those of you who took it throughout, and those who tapered off. Please share. Thanks so much to everyone who has posted. Take care everyone!!


----------



## Strawbs (May 6, 2012)

FurrMomma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am almost 5 weeks. I've weaned off everything except 60 mg cymbalta. I've been on it for over 6 years. I've tried multiple times to wean off but wound up having massive breakdowns each time. I know these posts are old but I would sincerely appreciate any updates from those of you who took it throughout, and those who tapered off. Please share. Thanks so much to everyone who has posted. Take care everyone!!


Hi there, my baby girl is now 20 months old & absolutely perfect! She has reached all milestones & is absolutely thriving. There are no issues whatsoever!
I was on 90mg Cymbalta from 8 wks pregnant. 
There was also no 'discontinuation symptoms' when she was born either. All that worrying for nothing!
Hope this helps.
Good luck ?


----------



## Strawbs (May 6, 2012)

Strawbs said:


> Hi there, my baby girl is now 20 months old & absolutely perfect! She has reached all milestones & is absolutely thriving. There are no issues whatsoever!
> I was on 90mg Cymbalta from 8 wks pregnant.
> There was also no 'discontinuation symptoms' when she was born either. All that worrying for nothing!
> Hope this helps.
> Good luck 😉


I should also mention (incase you haven't read my earlier posts) that I weaned off Cymbalta to fall pregnant. I was successfully off it & then fell pregnant pretty much straight away. At 6wks along I relapsed in a HUGE way. The docs initially put me on Zoloft which was terrible for me. I was then referred to a 'Perinatal Psychologist' who switched me straight back to Cymbalta. Thank goodness she did as I have no doubt my bub & myself wouldn't be here now otherwise. 
I didn't want to be medicated whilst pregnant but for me it was essential & thankfully it all turned out wonderfully.


----------



## GMB (Jan 22, 2015)

I just found out I am pregnant. My doctor told me to stop taking Cymbalta immediately. No tapering or nothing. I am scared that I will now have severe withdrawal symptoms. I wished she would've tapered me down, but I also don't want my baby to be exposed to Cymbalta anymore than already has.


----------



## mrsfesta (May 9, 2012)

Hi, 

I also was on Cymbalta when I found out I was pregnant. My daughter is now 2 years old. My doctor took me off of it slowly by decreasing my dosage over a few weeks. Do not just stop taking it the side effects of coming off are terrible. Even after slowly being taking off and given another drug I still felt terrible. Talk to the prescribing doctor first. I was on it for a while when I was first pregnant since I did not realize I was pregnant for a few weeks etc. My daughter is fine. I heard mixed reviews about staying on it so I just decided to stop so that I would not take any chances on it affecting my baby's health. I do have to say it was rough for a while besides getting off of the drug and the hormones from the pregnancy. But you can do it and you'll be just fine take it on day at a time. 

best of luck 
Cristina


----------



## pregnantx3 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Update on Cymbalta Pregnancies*

Hello all,
It has been YEARS since I shared my story above on this thread, and I noticed some replies stating "please let us know how your third pregnancy on Cymbalta was...and how is that baby?"

I stated above, but I was on Cymbalta my second pregnancy (60mg) when my OB told me stop taking it. I did NOT wean off, and ended up in the psych ward. He put me back on it the rest of my pregnancy, and my son is now 6 years old and is fabulous! Absolutely no side effects. He was a healthy baby and has recently been accepted into the "gifted" program at his elementary school. Maybe Cymbalta made him smart (ha).

My pregnancy with my third child, I was on Cymbalta the whole time (60mg). I did not even try NOT taking it because my OB at that point advised I stay on it. My pregnancy was awesome and my daughter came out perfect. She just turned three and is absolutely great. She's very smart as well.

I TOTALLY KNOW this may not be everyone's experience, and I don't want to give advice against ANY knowledgable doctor or nurse, but I DID want to share my experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Ramey101803 (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm 35 and pregnant with my third. I have been on 120mg of cymbalta. At 4 weeks I stopped cold turkey for two days until I got the worse headache of my life. Horrible mistake, this med has major withdraw effects. So I continued on at 120mg until now at 12 weeks I'm on 60 mg. No bad withdraw symptoms but I'm starting to feel extremely anxious. I know this is not good for the baby either. My doctor wants me to switch to a "safer" med and I will continue a slow wean of cymbalta. I'm doing this because I have read issues with continuing cymbalta in third trimester ( respiratory is my major worry) Anyones child experience a poor transition, respiratory issues? Very thankful for this forum! I have also signed up with the cymbalta registry so we can provided information to future moms. Right now this forum is all I have! Thank you!


----------

